

Purple.com, since 1994 - Serow225
http://www.purple.com/

======
treelovinhippie
Damn, must be worth at least $10m I would think. Sell it to Cadbury. They own
a trademark on the color purple.

It's owned by this guy, Jeff Abrahamson, currently a software engineer at
Google, London:

[http://fr.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-
abrahamson/1/414/5](http://fr.linkedin.com/pub/jeff-abrahamson/1/414/5)
[http://jeff.purple.com/index_en.html](http://jeff.purple.com/index_en.html)
[https://twitter.com/Jeff_Abrahamson](https://twitter.com/Jeff_Abrahamson)

------
Danieru
Running Google Analytics no less!

